# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Sources for ancient DNA (23andme/ftdna format)?

## Doggerland

Hello,


since Y-STR.org is almost gone (No more Ancient DNA download) there seem to be no more sources of ancient DNA files in 23andme/ftdna format which are open for public use.
Some months ago there was a possibility to download some of the ancient DNA samples from a storage of Y-STR.org, but not all.


Does anybody know another public source for Ancient DNA files in 23andme/ftdna format?

----------


## teepean

Felix moved his website to Github:

fiidau dot github dot io

Links to ancient DNA can be accessed using The WayBack Machine.

----------


## Doggerland

Thank you for your response. I found a way to do it myself: I`am using the BAM Analysis Kit 1.8(https://fiidau.github.io/BAM-Analysis-Kit.html) to convert the BAM files from European Nucleotide Archive (https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/home) to generate the data.

----------

